# MVP Released



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

What a total waste.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Holy crap.


----------



## Dirk Pepper (Mar 27, 2006)

*WWE Release MVP.*

Just announced via Twitter:



> WWE has come to terms on release of @The305MVP as of Dec. 2. http://ow.ly/3j6z3 WWE wishes MVP the best in all future endeavors


Any more?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Well that's really disappointing and actually quite shocking.

I remember when he looked like a sure fire main eventer.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

HOLY SHIT!

I guess we know now who TNAs next big thing is................


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Not a real shocker. Wasted potential, he was a sure-fire WWE Champion 2 years ago. The face turn killed what could've been a terrific career.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

AND YOUR NEW TNA WORLD CHAMPION!


----------



## rey56 (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Do wwe no what they are doing. Have they given a reason ?


----------



## backtothedisaster (Aug 16, 2008)

First page?


----------



## Chadwick Winebarger (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh wow this is... just wow. I'm at a loss for words here. Well at least he'll always have a place in TNA. You know you'd think with all this good talent WWE throws away, TNA would've been able to build up their roster by now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Shit. Right before Xmas. That must suck. I liked MVP and he was getting great reactions recently. Shame.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

HOLY SHIT.....

I'm sure if he does it he'll be pushed to the moon in TNA fast


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Wow. What the hell?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn. Huge mistake in my opinion from the WWE. He was a great heel.


----------



## MzMakavelli (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

MVP says that he asked for and was given the release, that he didn't get fired, on Twitter

From his Twitter



> No need for alarm. I did not get fired. I asked for & recieved my release. I felt it was time to go international & freshen things up


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

He just posted this on his twitter 'No need for alarm. I did not get fired . I asked for & received my release. I felt it was time to go international & freshen things up.'


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Can't say I'm surprised tbh. Anyways he can just go back t where he started  (TNA).

I just feel sorry for Smackdown as a brand tbh... What a sorry state it is in. (roster wise)


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Fuck the WWE, that's all I can really think to say. MVP possesses ungodly talent and for him to not get the chance to fulfil his potential is appalling. He was over as hell recently, so again, this makes no sense at all. I hope so much that TNA sign him, because like with Anderson, they will utilise all of that potential. He'll be a huge asset if they can get him.


----------



## Ezio (Nov 21, 2010)

What a waste..


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Holy fuck. I figured this was a "WWE: Release MVP" kind of thread. Not a "WWE Releases MVP" thread.

Shame. He was just starting to grow on me.


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. And I was just starting to like MVP a little, after all these years :lmao


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Strange, he was just given new music, was over at SS in the Del Rio/Mysterio team match and had recieved a IC title shot two or three weeks ago. So why has he asked for his release?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

A guy who once had so much momentum to become World Champion and now look what happened. He joins Shelton Benjamin & Elijah Burke as talented black wrestlers released by WWE.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

"No need for alarm. I did not get fired . I asked for & received my release. I felt it was time to go international & freshen things up." - MVP's Twitter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's been completely wasted since 2007. Shame. Not surprising, though.

The fact that he asked for his release doesn't change anything. He wouldn't have left if they used him correctly, much like Christian in 2005.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

He must have asked for a release. Shame really, I found him entertaining most of the time. His feud with Matt Hardy was gold.

EDIT: So he did ask for it. Fuck I'm slow.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Someone's impact zone thread post might come true.

What a shocker though. And here I was thinking that MVP will be around as a staple of the midcard. owell


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

The one guy I wouldn't blame, either. He's getting paid, yeah.. but he got embarrassed in front of his home town who was hot for him... anyone would have been angry. He got squashed.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

Watch him jump ship to TNA and do exactly what Pope did


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

damn you WWE, I just ordered that damn MVP t-shirt from your site,considering he is released now, don't you reduce the prices of released superstars? I want my damn money back, lol...


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

/sigh


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Number of black wrestlers who were pushed well in WWE(not pushed for a bit and then ruined like MVP and Shelton).............still thinking........hmmmmm.............The Rock's part black, I guess we'll cling to that.....though the ridiculousness and one-dimensional stereotypical nature of Kamala, Papa Shango, The Godfather, Virgil, Koko B Ware, Bad News Brown, etc. kinda outweighs that.

The WWE doesn't know what to do with black wrestlers.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Are we to presume that he asked for his release because the WWE were holding him back? Until the new entrance music I'd have agreed, but I thought he would be getting a new push.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Found him entertaining but not shocked he wanted out. Although I don't know if TNA is instantly going to take him if they're starting to be tight with money.

BTW, how thin is SD's roster getting?


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

NO WAY!!

im really surprised they would let him go


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Honestly this is actually good news for TNA. MVP is one of those few cases where the WWE drops the ball on a guy that has insane talent and could be a big draw. His years are numbered, but wrestling a limited schedule in TNA would probably be a pretty good thing for him. Plus he'll finally be allowed to cut some unscripted promos and we know that the guy is great on the stick. This is the perfect example of a "WWE Reject" that TNA could actually use. Unlike that piece of shit Orlando Jordan.

If he shows up in TNA, I'll start watching it again. As of now I've completely lost interest in the product.

Also look forward to an MVP shoot interview that guy has worked with a lot of the top guys. 

WWE just got even less entertaining. Dropping a guy that actually has mic skills and is decent in the ring to push a bunch of those boring cookie cutter FCW clones. Shame.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

What the fuck. MVP was just getting interesting again


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Dug2356 said:


> He just posted this on his twitter 'No need for alarm. I did not get fired . I asked for & received my release. I felt it was time to go international & freshen things up.'


Well I guess thats kind of better. Best of luck to him in whatever his 'future endeavors' may be.



KingCrash said:


> BTW, how thin is SD's roster getting?


Ya think! They aren't going to have anybody left at this rate.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Wow, thats a shame


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Completely stunned by that.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder if by going international he means heading to Japan. Someone tweeted him "hope to see you in NJPW shortly", and he replied with "Perhaps...". He's a fan of puroresu so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

He be ballin' down the job centre >.>


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tarfu said:


> I wonder if by going international he means heading to Japan. Someone tweeted him "hope to see you in NJPW shortly", and he replied with "Perhaps...". He's a fan of puroresu so it wouldn't surprise me.


Is this a joke? I thought MVP couldn't go to Japan because he has a felony conviction or w.e

Or is that just dirtsheet BS?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Two Smackdown superstars requested their release this year. There's something wrong there. Whoever's writing SD should be fired from the WWE.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Im sorry big credit to wwe and all being one of the biggest entertainment companies in the world but the way they waste talent really gets on my nerves.
Using his old MVP, cocky heel gimmick he could of been the top heel on smackdown.


----------



## Bighead (Oct 29, 2004)

It was reported on WWE.com - no dirtsheet BS here, just regular BS.

This is utterly stupid - do they not hear the pops he gets even with his terrible booking?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Tarfu said:


> I wonder if by going international he means heading to Japan. Someone tweeted him "hope to see you in NJPW shortly", and he replied with "Perhaps...". He's a fan of puroresu so it wouldn't surprise me.


Wouldn't he end up in AJPW since they take more American wrestlers then NJPW? Still be interesting to see him there. 



> Ya think! They aren't going to have anybody left at this rate.


Which means more Kane as champ, hooray! Ugh.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

scrilla said:


> Is this a joke? I thought MVP couldn't go to Japan because he has a felony conviction or w.e
> 
> Or is that just dirtsheet BS?


Never heard that he couldn't go to Japan, but he's not allowed in Canada apparently. I think he'll be wrestling over there though. It'll be great for him financially.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

Obviously a work. He will comeback as Juan Vontavious Porter.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That's a pity. One would think this means they'll have to build Kaval as a strong midcard face, but one would have thought that about MVP in the first place. Sigh, grumble, etc.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hoping for a Matt Hardy video about this soon.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*



Rice9999 said:


> Two Smackdown superstars requested their release this year. There's something wrong there. *Whoever's writing SD should be fired from the WWE.*


They already fired some of them :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The JPH said:


> Never heard that he couldn't go to Japan, but he's not allowed in Canada apparently. I think he'll be wrestling over there though. It'll be great for him financially.


depending on the terms of their release some convicted felons cant leave U.S. soil...speaking of criminals, anyone notice R-Truth never goes to Canada??? Just making a simple observation


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

WWE Sent,TNA Bound

hard to believe i must type


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*



Rice9999 said:


> Two Smackdown superstars requested their release this year. There's something wrong there. Whoever's writing SD should be fired from the WWE.


Who was the other one?



> Strange, he was just given new music, was over at SS in the Del Rio/Mysterio team match and had recieved a IC title shot two or three weeks ago. So why has he asked for his release?


Getting (and losing) a midcard title shot after this many years and how over he is probably just wasn't good enough to him anymore , the new music and being over is stuff he made on his own. Maybe he realized he could be a top star in TNA and get the recognition he thinks he deserves there


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

damn shame really...wonder why he asked for his release though. anyway I hope he comes back...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dumbasses.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sucks that he is now out of work, but I'm not sad about this. I was never a big MVP fan. Had some great matches, but I will not lose any sleep over this.

SIDENOTE: People should start reading that he asked for his release.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Waste of talent, way too much of this happening recently.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

About time they released him. Cya in TNA soon MVP.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Can't blame the guy, but what a shitty situation, he was good, very good, altogether not enough of that on WWE lately(espcially Smackdown...), but don't worry, we still have guys like Ortunga....


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

His long program with Matt Hardy over the US title on Smackdown a few years back was some good shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

First Cena, and now MVP!?

HOW WILL THEY COPE!


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

I am not surprised. I bet Christian is next!!


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Cue his Mexican cousin, _Montoya_ Vontavious Porter..


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well if he wanted out thats his business. If the WWE was pushing him right he wouldn't have felt the need to ask for a release.
Looks like he wants to wrestle in Japan though when he comes back he'll go to TNA and have an epic feud with the Pope imo


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

The JPH said:


> Never heard that he couldn't go to Japan, but he's not allowed in Canada apparently. I think he'll be wrestling over there though. It'll be great for him financially.


Wouldn't be surprised considering Canada wouldn't let Jim Cornette in for having some fighting arrests on his record. Canada is so pussy.



MrWalsh said:


> Well if he wanted out thats his business. If the WWE was pushing him right he wouldn't have felt the need to ask for a release.
> Looks like he wants to wrestle in Japan though when he comes back he'll go to TNA and have an epic feud with the Pope imo


I think a feud would be decent between the two. I think MVP > The Pope too.

People always compare The Pope to the The Rock, but I find MVP to be much more like The Rock than The Pope as far as mic skills go/in the ring. The Pope actually seems like he's immitating The Rock out there while MVP is being his own character. I'd much rather see MVP as TNA's top babyface than Pope/Anderson too. Although I think Angle/Joe should be in the top spot, but that's a whole different story.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

For some reason I blame Triple H I don't know why When I saw that huge pop for MVP in his home town only for him to get shafted was really sad. Normally I wouldn't give a crap but this is ridiculous. Good luck MVP.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The JPH said:


> Never heard that he couldn't go to Japan, but he's not allowed in Canada apparently. I think he'll be wrestling over there though. It'll be great for him financially.


It depends.

An AFL player here wasn't allowed to go to Arizona for a training camp because of prior criminal sanctions in Australia. He had never even been to America.

It depends on how tight Japan are.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

He was doing as much complaining as Matt Hardy...He got what he wanted, so I have no complaints


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Would have been a big time world champ 2 years ago. His heel run was so damn entertaining. 

Sad he's been released, but not suprising.


----------



## Emobacca (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

His face turn really killed his momentum. I think all had him pegged as a future world champ back in 2007 when he was easily the hi light of Smackdown.


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Hey, look who's entered the Impact Zone!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

This only means one thing. Christian is doomed to become a jobber for the rest of his career.

Shame about this situation, oh well, i wish him luck anywhere he goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Hopefully he goes to Japan and works on his skills rather than going to TNA. Can't say I really care that he's gone though. I liked him back in 2007, but since then I haven't found him particularly interesting or entertaining.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

no shock here


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*



Tony777 said:


> Who was the other one?


you really forgot about Matt Hardy that easily?
you're pretty lucky.



i liked him, but this honestly isn't that big of a deal, as he hasn't been relevant, or doing anything that important in forever. good luck to him and hopefully i see his work some other time.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

> Mayor: Do you run into any extra trouble with the travel, especially the international travel, because of your record?
> 
> MVP: Absolutely. There are some countries that I’m not allowed into — Japan being one of them. When I go to Canada, there’s all kinds of legal paperwork that has to be done. There’s a special permit. For the most part, it’s been almost 20 years since my conviction and I haven’t been in trouble. There’ll be times I’m in the airport, they do a background check when I’m going to another country and they pull me to the side. Take me into a room and check my stuff out. But I understand it. Not that I agree with it. But I understand it.


http://web.archive.org/web/20080805...icities.com/content/article.dna?idNumber=5725


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Somewhere, somehow, Vince Russo is foaming at the mouth.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

scrilla said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20080805...icities.com/content/article.dna?idNumber=5725


Righto, forgot about that. See you in TNA, MVP.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

They completely wasted MVP. He had the full package imo and shoudl have been a main eventer after 2006. Pretty disapointed they managed to waste this guy.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

for fuck sake vnce sort it out first shelton no mvp what the fuck are they playing at? i give him a few years at TNA and they will be begging for his return.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

R-Truth to be traded to Smackdown.....


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thought the guy had a ton of potential, but one comment during a drug test and his career was never quite the same. Was always better as a heel, but they stuck him in babyface purgatory and the rest is now history.

Word is he's going to try to get some work in Japan, and I think he'd do well over there.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

tna just seems like a waste of time to at this point. even more of a waste of time even. he said something about international stuff so i hope he does that and stays the fuck away from tna.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

All WWE's fault for turning him face. Some characters aren't meant to be a face. A terrible mishap and shame on WWE.

Truth should be next. He's utterly terrible. MVP had tons more potential than the dancing rapper.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:hmm:

Another that obviously wasn't happy in the company. Ahh well.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see if he makes it to TNA.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

WWE surely fucked it up. 

With that said, Antonio Bank$ isn't without his options. Japan, TNA, etc? And he asked for the release so this is cause for celebration.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Headliner said:


> All WWE's fault for turning him face. Some characters aren't meant to be a face. A terrible mishap and shame on WWE.


And the thing is he still managed to get over as a babyface getting one of the best reactions in the company despite becoming quite a bland character. I think he could have been a great face if he isn't in the overly scripted WWE environment, where all faces are forced to be pretty boring.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Instant Karma said:


> Hoping for a Matt Hardy video about this soon.


Pfft, whats he gonna do? Eat grapes in memory of MVP?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm taking it that you haven't seen the Hardy/Punk drugfest rant?


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Should have never turned face. Should have been pushed to the moon in 2007/2008. His feud with Benoit was gold as well as the matches. Shame he got released but it doesn't surprise me. WWE fucked up on him, was a brilliant talent.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I can understand this, it is the fed's loss, but not smackdown. They were wasting him. Don't know about tna, though. They have a decently stacked deck at the moment.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like "HE'S CUMMIN!" to TNA. Even now, I still have to throw his old Entrance music into it 


Waste of talent WWE :no:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Kizza said:


> I'm taking it that you haven't seen the Hardy/Punk drugfest rant?


Live from McDonald's it's the Highasakite Show with The Hardy Boyz. Tonight's guests include MVP and Serena (who CM Punk fired for not being straight edge enough for that big jerk).

Airing on Youtube 3 AM EST/2 Central.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

How did WWE screw this up?

Hopefully MVP gives TNA a try...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MVP was the full package and was red-hot back in 2007. He was good in the ring, great on the mic, charismatic, and had a good look and even gimmick. You couldn't have asked for much more. I can't say I'm surprised he asked for his release; he has been misused for 2 years. It was amazing that he was still over.

When guys like Swagger and Seamus run in and get pushed to the main event right away, I can see how infuriating it can be to be MVP, have a ton of talent, be over, and yet not ever do anything. And this 'he can't go to Japan' crap is garbage. The obvious way around it is... to not have him be the champ when they go to Japan. It's not like they're there all year.

Ah well, I hope he goes to TNA and at least becomes a main eventer there. It won't be the same, but whatever.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow thats a shocker. I guess his wage bill was just too high for wwe to cope with in these harsh times


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

What do you guys think his TNA name will be? "VIP" maybe lol.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I applaud him for asking for his release rather than just travelling around being a fan favorite that jobs and sits in limbo and is never given any sorta push or good story line to work with. He's done all he could in WWE and I'm sure whether he wrestles in Japan, TNA close to home, or ventures into some new career field he'll be a lot more happy with doing that.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish he was still a heel. He probably would be a future World champ if he stayed heel


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> What do you guys think his TNA name will be? "VIP" maybe lol.


Anthony Bank$


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

What a waste of potential.

I'm glad he got his release on his terms, but... wow. I'm gonna miss seeing him on my TV, not gonna lie.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Much like Kennedy this guys was a sure bet WWE/World Champion in 2007, they screwed both of them up in 2008. This is a guy that I would really like to see in TNA. Get rid of Abyss, Jesse Neal, Rhino, and make room for someone with talent.

I can already think of the possibilities, Angle vs MVP, Anderson vs MVP. Sure bet if TNA signs him this guy will be a big player at BFG11.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not surprise, it was best for him to leave.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

So he's gonna be the next member of Immortal. It's his own fault, he's been bitching for months now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

How long till a MVP to TNA thread.


----------



## Christian Miztake (Feb 2, 2010)

He's gonna team up with the Pope to take on the Hardy Boyz!

But really, this is just plain stupid by the WWE. I understand he wanted to go, but its their fault for not turning him into one of the most over heel champions of the last 20 years.

So what do they have now? Apart from Kaval is there a single face midcarder on smackdown?


----------



## Jeritron 5000. (Mar 3, 2008)

Purple Kisses said:


> How long till a MVP to TNA thread.


There isn't one already? That's surprising tbh.


----------



## djluis2k5 (Sep 22, 2005)

That's a shame. I got to meet him at a signing at the Texas State Fair in Dallas earlier this year, he was real cool.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Good, that fool was a waste of time. Glad to see a good move by WWE.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

LBGetBack said:


> Number of black wrestlers who were pushed well in WWE(not pushed for a bit and then ruined like MVP and Shelton).............still thinking........hmmmmm.............The Rock's part black, I guess we'll cling to that.....though the ridiculousness and one-dimensional stereotypical nature of Kamala, Papa Shango, The Godfather, Virgil, Koko B Ware, Bad News Brown, etc. kinda outweighs that.
> 
> *The WWE doesn't know what to do with black wrestlers*.



ill tell you what they should do , TREAT THEM LIKE THE REST OF THE FUCKING ROSTER


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

When I started watching wrestling he immediately stood out besides Cena from the guys I didn't know, I wondered why he was in multi man matches at that time since I was a casual at the time and people with huge star appeal are easily seperated from the mass. I didn't like his character at all, basically Cena lite but he is really good in the ring imho. If TNA can release some dead weight in a few months time I actually would be quite looking forward to seeing him there, TNA is currently very boring to me and maybe MVP could freshen things up there.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn, don't see why he had to be released at all. Smackdowns roster gets ever smaller...

Edit: Says on Twitter that MVP asked for his release and wasn't fired so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## The Ruler (Apr 1, 2010)

he asked for his release you know.i heard he tweeted that he asked for a release and it was granted.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Meh, cant remember him doing anything memorable ever since he got to WWE. I honestly have no memory of anytime I really, really enjoyed him. So no big loss for me.
But its still one less guy on a roster that isnt exactly stacked right now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scrilla said:


> Anthony Bank$


Montel Money.


----------



## Mebrind (Aug 23, 2010)

It's good on one hand that it seemed to be amiable, he asked for his release and they granted it to him, means we're more likely to see him back in the WWE at some point. Also they were doing absofuckinlutley nothing with the guy, so I can understand why he did it.

It's just sad that we see another great wrestler who got an awesome pop leave the company, I guess we'll be seeing him in TNA in about 90 days or something, hopefully they'll give him the Anderson/Elijah Burke/Christian treatment while he's there.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

What is VIP doing in the Impact Zone?!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

He likely cornered somebody big recently, asked what his future looked like and was probably told point blank that he's not getting any higher than a brief midcard championship reign if he's lucky with the Youth Movement going at 120 m.p.h. Probably felt like if he wasn't going to get any higher (no pun intended on the marijuana remarks), he had done just about everything he could do in WWE and wanted a new atmosphere. Can't say I blame him. Nor can I say I really blame WWE entirely for what happened with him. There was a window of time there in 2008 where they could have elevated him easily but they blinked, and the face turn storyline was one of those things that seemingly forever dropped him in status. 

Oh well. Sounds like he's Japan-bound.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DirtSheet88 said:


> Not a real shocker. Wasted potential, he was a sure-fire WWE Champion 2 years ago. The face turn killed what could've been a terrific career.


This. 



scrilla said:


> And the thing is he still managed to get over as a babyface getting one of the best reactions in the company despite becoming quite a bland character. I think he could have been a great face if he isn't in the overly scripted WWE environment, where all faces are forced to be pretty boring.


This.



Mr MJ™ said:


> Should have never turned face. *Should have been pushed to the moon in 2007/2008*. His feud with Benoit was gold as well as the matches. Shame he got released but it doesn't surprise me. WWE fucked up on him, was a brilliant talent.


They did push him to the moon in those years, just a slow and natural push. One of the best mid-card runs I've ever witness. In 2008 that was suppose to be MVP's year of breaking into the main event scene and there is no excuse about that. His momentum/credibility he was carrying in 2008 was flawless despite 2007 still being the more better year for him slightly. 



HeatWave said:


> *He was doing as much complaining as Matt Hardy*...He got what he wanted, so I have no complaints


How? I don't remember MVP posting youtube and trashing WWE on a daily basis. Fans were asking him questions and he was being honest. He wasn't going to be a fake to no one. If anything he should be praised for taking the shit he been getting for the last 2 years.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

DAcelticshowstoppA said:


> ill tell you what they should do , TREAT THEM LIKE THE REST OF THE FUCKING ROSTER


If you said that to them, they'd look at you like you were speaking klignon. But with less distaste.


----------



## iGrant (Mar 7, 2010)

Wish it wasn't True.... Guess every bit of good news has to come with bad news... 

SSE returns.. MVP gets released


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

He should have won the MITB at WM24, feuded with a returning Matt Hardy over it in some ladder matches and then cashed it in and won the title in 2008 at some point.


----------



## ADMN (Nov 20, 2008)

First Carlito then Matt Hardy now MVP. Christian next. Almost forgot about Shelton Benjamin. I'll bet they'll push Otunga too the moon even though he's new so they decided to remove the other two african americans they busted their ass for the WWE. MVP could've been great, but the WWE is used to using wrestlers then letting them go. Just watch Kofi Kingston he'll end up the same way.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Pope / MVP / Angelina Love Stable in TNA would be interesting. Think about it.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

He is going international?

I look forward to see him hang with the guys in Dragon Gate


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

that fucking sucks


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

DesolationRow said:


> He likely cornered somebody big recently, asked what his future looked like and was probably told point blank that he's not getting any higher than a brief midcard championship reign if he's lucky with the Youth Movement going at 120 m.p.h. Probably felt like if he wasn't going to get any higher (no pun intended on the marijuana remarks), he had done just about everything he could do in WWE and wanted a new atmosphere. Can't say I blame him. Nor can I say I really blame WWE entirely for what happened with him. There was a window of time there in 2008 where they could have elevated him easily but they blinked, and the face turn storyline was one of those things that seemingly forever dropped him in status.
> 
> Oh well. Sounds like he's Japan-bound.


Actually he's banned from going to Japan


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

The WWE have dropped the ball big fucking time on this one! What a fucking waste :cuss:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthony Banks coming back to TNA


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Meh, he asked to leave let him leave. I wont miss him and I hope i dont see him in TNA


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

The King Of Bling said:


> How? I don't remember MVP posting youtube and trashing WWE on a daily basis. Fans were asking him questions and he was being honest. He wasn't going to be a fake to no one. If anything he should be praised for taking the shit he been getting for the last 2 years.


thousands probably millions of questions asked to him over twitter daily, yet he only answers the ones and re-tweets the ones where ppl are saying WWE is doing him wrong or questions where he can answer by saying in some form WWE is doing him wrong...


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I was under the impression that MVP wanted to wrestle. Well he's not going to get to do much of that in TNA. His best bet is Japan.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

It's bullshit that he never made the main-event. I still believe he is a better talent than the Miz (not hating on Miz here), Jack Swagger or Sheamus who have all won championships recently


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

HeatWave said:


> thousands probably millions of questions asked to him over twitter daily, yet he only answers the ones and re-tweets the ones where ppl are saying WWE is doing him wrong or questions where he can answer by saying in some form WWE is doing him wrong...


That's bull, I will glady show you alot of tweets he replied to fans that don't concern about the WWE. As a massive MVP mark I know the stuff he been answering cause I go to his twitter every other day and review the ones I missed. 

MVP is nowhere near as dramatic as Matt Hardy or go out his way and go on random ranting for no reason. 

I see what your saying? but to be compared to in terms of Matt Hardy is just no.

Atleast he just being honest and not being a WWE suck up- going "Oh yeah I've been in the best position in my life". MVP is not even comparable to Carlito.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Finally. Can't wait to see him wrestle in Japan.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

He's not going to Japan.

He's not allowed in.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I've no problem with WWE firing him. They're not doing anything with him and they've got better prospects right now.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Kizza said:


> He's not going to Japan.
> 
> He's not allowed in.


Wrong.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

just1988 said:


> I've no problem with WWE firing him. They're not doing anything with him and they've got better prospects right now.


Yeah i agree with this, despite being talented, MVP is "old" (according to WWE at least), MVP is 37, barring any major injuries perhaps he will be around for only around 5 or 6 years more and at that time his performance will be possibly declining. Most of their talents now are younger (and arguably better) than MVP so it's no surprise WWE didn't have desire to utilize MVP better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MVP was telling Gregory Helms on twitter he was going to Japan.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

SpeedStick said:


> MVP was telling Gregory Helms on twitter he was going to Japan.


For real? That's awesome!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

And Swagger is still here?

W......T.......F??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang said:


> Wrong.





> Mayor: Do you run into any extra trouble with the travel, especially the international travel, because of your record?
> 
> MVP: Absolutely. There are some countries that I’m not allowed into — Japan being one of them. When I go to Canada, there’s all kinds of legal paperwork that has to be done. There’s a special permit. For the most part, it’s been almost 20 years since my conviction and I haven’t been in trouble. There’ll be times I’m in the airport, they do a background check when I’m going to another country and they pull me to the side. Take me into a room and check my stuff out. But I understand it. Not that I agree with it. But I understand it.


Really? Try again.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

MVP ASKED for his release, and his request was given. He wasn't fired. (as noted on twitter by MVP himself)


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

Kizza said:


> Really? Try again.


Yep, really. He can go to Japan and he most likely will.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Why would he tell his friends that he will go to Japan...if he can't go to Japan? So yeah i think he can go to Japan.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

SpeedStick said:


> MVP was telling Gregory Helms on twitter he was going to Japan.





Chain Gang said:


> For real? That's awesome!


*This is awesome indeed! 

On another note concerning MVP's firing, the only thing I've gotta say is... why spend time on a new theme music when you're going to fire the man a couple of weeks later?!*


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

It was a shocker, but I'm not disappointed over this case. Especially due to the fact that he asked for his release and overall wasn't doing a lot right now. Really wish him the best in his future.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

That's disappointing. Not saying he was world champ material but he was certainly under utilized.


----------



## Chain Gang (Jan 27, 2005)

LegendofBaseball said:


> *This is awesome indeed!
> 
> On another note concerning MVP's firing, the only thing I've gotta say is... why spend time on a new theme music when you're going to fire the man a couple of weeks later?!*


He was not fired. He asked for his release because he wants to wrestle in Japan.


----------



## Christians#1PeeP (Jun 8, 2005)

Keep in mind he was granted his release. It does suck that he's gone,
but he will soon be replaced by someone else. Good luck in your future endeavors wherever you end up MVP!


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

How long ago was the thing saying he couldn't go to Japan? Maybe things have changed since then...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

At least he's still the longest reigning US Champion in WWE, not a bad accomplishment.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I loved MVP's run as a heel. He had a classic almost year long feud with Matt Hardy. I also enjoyed his bouts against Rey Mysterio, Ric Flair, Shelton Benjamin, Kofi Kingston, Chris Jericho, Triple H, and That One Guy.

I hated his face turn, but the man was over. He definitely deserved to have a WWE Championship title feud against Randy Orton, but as usual, he turned out to be another victim of politics.

I'm sure one of these days he'll be back and maybe he'll be booked correctly again, but if not, he had an impressive career. After all, he was the longest reigning United States Champion in WWE history.

- Vic


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

3 years ago this would have baffled me and made me question all that is sacred.

Today, this surprises me about as much as Matt Hardy leaving.

He's quite right to get out before he's too old to be a real attraction. Let's face it, in 5 years time MVP might be nothing more than a special attraction at low level indy shows.

Whether it's Japan or TNA or whatever, this is his last chance to make his mark somewhere since the WWE dropped the ball on him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Daniel Bryan just needs another 268 days and MVP's singular accomplishment will be erased as well...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> Daniel Bryan just needs another 268 days and MVP's singular accomplishment will be erased as well...


I'm sure you don't actually believe it will happen, but it won't. The ONLY reason MVP's title reign went on that long was because the previous champion was Benoit and the record for the longest reign belonged to him...

With the way the WWE is going in regards to titles, and has been going for the last few years, which really started with the rise of Edge and the MITB concept being introduced, in a year or two, we'll be lucky if any title reign lasts 3 months...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm sure you don't actually believe it will happen, but it won't. The ONLY reason MVP's title reign went on that long was because the previous champion was Benoit and the record for the longest reign belonged to him...


Nah, just being mean-spirited for a second at those just above with the comments, "At least he still has..."


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

What? Why? I agree with what people have said here, what a waste. Even though I sort of saw this sort of thing arising, I was still surprised when I heard the news.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm sure you don't actually believe it will happen, but it won't. The ONLY reason MVP's title reign went on that long was because the previous champion was Benoit and the record for the longest reign belonged to him...
> 
> With the way the WWE is going in regards to titles, and has been going for the last few years, which really started with the rise of Edge and the MITB concept being introduced, in a year or two, we'll be lucky if any title reign lasts 3 months...


Have you heard of The Miz?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> Have you heard of The Miz?


Miz is an isolated case. He never defends the belt, they only stick him with a title because he constantly needs a prop to remain relevant.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I remember 3 years ago when we thought he was going to be world champion. Now he's gone. Big waste.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well, to expand on this subject a little, I do think Bryan's set for a fairly lengthy US Championship run. Whether "lengthy" equals another two months, six months, whatever, it's hard to say, but Vince loves the guy and there just aren't that many midcard heels on Raw who pose a significant threat. If they send CM Punk after him and the US Championship when he gets healthy again, as that Raw in late October seemed to be teasing, that does illustrate just how little serious competition Bryan has for himself in Raw's midcard on the heel side. So long as they don't get pushy with DiBiase, in any case.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Panther said:


> I remember 3 years ago when we thought he was going to be world champion. Now he's gone. Big waste.


I think that was before we all figured out that black guys never get real pushes in WWE. Thankfully, I know better now, so I won't anticipate it on the next one of them with big potential.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

Very surprising. Personally I don't mind, but for the sake of the show, I thought he was a much-needed face that could easily have been elevated.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

This makes no sense. MVP finally gets the push he wanted and he suddenly decides to quit?


----------



## ShaneOMag (Aug 25, 2004)

Wherever he ends up he will be a big star. I wish him all the best.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Daniel Bryan just needs another 268 days and MVP's singular accomplishment will be erased as well...


Damn. Now that you mention it, I hope Bryan don’t hold on to the title that long now LOL I like him and all but being a mark for MVP, I don’t want that to happen but nonetheless, despite being directionless for 2 years, MVP epic Heel run still stands out for a good WWE career and one of the best natural pushes we seen in the last 10 years. 

MVP done it all there is to do in the mid-card by late 2008 and was looked as a new legit main eventer, being called into the scene but never happened. 

It’s still a shame to me that looking back at videos like this




MVP and Mr. Kennedy are now gone which they are suppose to be one of the top players in the company right now. Kennedy as WWE Champion on RAW and MVP as World Heavyweight Champion on Smackdown. 

Now they both gone and instead we got the weakest WWE Champion in history who is now being exposed and out performed by his sidekick on a weekly bases and a man who is long way from his prime days as World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Awww man.. I thought for sure he was gonna get a push when he started picking up wins again and got a new song.  Not surprised though, he's been wasted for the past 2 years.




Rice9999 said:


> Two Smackdown superstars requested their release this year. There's something wrong there. Whoever's writing SD should be fired from the WWE.


It's just the youth movement in full effect, every other veteran-not-named-Kane has been de-pushed or relegated to sideshow attraction.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

Kizza said:


> Mayor: Do you run into any extra trouble with the travel, especially the international travel, because of your record?
> 
> MVP: Absolutely. There are some countries that I’m not allowed into — Japan being one of them. When I go to Canada, there’s all kinds of legal paperwork that has to be done. There’s a special permit. For the most part, it’s been almost 20 years since my conviction and I haven’t been in trouble. There’ll be times I’m in the airport, they do a background check when I’m going to another country and they pull me to the side. Take me into a room and check my stuff out. But I understand it. Not that I agree with it. But I understand it.
> 
> ...


Damn I bet especially now when MVP goes to an airport he's getting his junk fondled pretty regularly.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> Damn. Now that you mention it, I hope Bryan don’t hold on to the title that long now LOL I like him and all but being a mark for MVP, I don’t want that to happen but nonetheless, despite being directionless for 2 years, MVP epic Heel run still stands out for a good WWE career and one of the best natural pushes we seen in the last 10 years.
> 
> MVP done it all there is to do in the mid-card by late 2008 and was looked as a new legit main eventer, being called into the scene but never happened.
> 
> ...


Every time I see a video of mr. kennedy in the wwe, i feel sick.
So much potential waisted.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Surprised?... Yes.
Disappointed/upset?... Not really, was never a huge fan of his.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

cavs25 said:


> Every time I see a video of mr. kennedy in the wwe, i feel sick.
> So much potential waisted.


Your reaction is probably light compared to mine. I'm STILL pissed off as all hell that he never won the world title.

It's a shame he didn't debut the way he did in 2010, he'd have won the title as fast as Sheamus.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

MVP being released is very unfortunate, although if he requested it then I wish him the best.

This makes me appreciate '06 & '07 a tad bit more.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nothing to be upset about if he requested it. If anything, MVP fans should be supporting him.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

how did i miss this. Guess he talked too much shit on twitter


----------



## GI_Josh (May 11, 2009)

As I read this, My MVP action with the 1 in a 1000 title belt stared back at me from my DVD shelf. Such a shame. I get that he wanted it, and he had been rumored to have been unhappy with his place for some time now, but c'mon. New music, fresh wins, a title shot, and renewed crowd interest....why now?


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Such a shame. He could have been a world champion if creative didn't totally fuck him over with his face turn. Was surprised to see that he had been released but apparently he asked for it, he obviously wasn't happy and has been quite vocal about it in recent months. I think he's the kind of guy who will do very well in Japan.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I just saw this man LIVE at Survivor Series, but thats how the game goes...



Regardless, as current resider of Miami (well surrounding area actually - you know how it works)

I'll STILL throw it up!!!

3-0-5!!


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

This sucks hard...


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i know he asked for his released, but its still sad since he was being better booked slightly and let him get a new theme and gave him a bit more mic time recently


----------



## EdReed2000 (Oct 13, 2010)

What a waste of talent. Once he goes over to TNA he'll become a world champion.

Look at all the talent WWE has let go of to run off to TNA .. Kennedy, Hardy, Angle, now probably MVP .. MVP and Angle are good lockeroom guys too from what I've heard, so that's a bonus. I really think this guy could have been Smackdown's top star back in 2008.


----------



## Dalnath (Oct 20, 2010)

kiss the stick said:


> i know he asked for his released, but its still sad since he was being better booked slightly and let him get a new theme and gave him a bit more mic time recently


Yeah, this is what I don't get. If this had happened a few months ago, I would have understood but recently WWE seemed to be trying to use him better.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I honestly don't care. Sure, he was entertaining and as charismatic as fuck, but he took to the social networks bitching about WWE's decision process etc, which is a death note (just ask Fatt Hardy).

Still, the important thing here is that he asked for his release, he wasn't fired, so unless he pulls a Kurt Angle and ends up in TNA, I'd imagine he'd be welcomed back with open arms to the 'E, especially since he had the new music, and a seemingly renenewed push from out of nowhere around the IC title.



Pyro™ said:


> He's been completely wasted since 2007. Shame. Not surprising, though.
> 
> The fact that he asked for his release doesn't change anything. He wouldn't have left if they used him correctly, much like Christian in 2005.


Wasted? Explain.

Here goes the used correctly speech again.



The JPH said:


> Never heard that he couldn't go to Japan, but he's not allowed in Canada apparently. I think he'll be wrestling over there though. It'll be great for him financially.


He's allowed in Canada. It's R-Truth who isn't allowed in Canada as he committed his offence in Canada.


----------



## lunchbox001 (Aug 27, 2007)

Damnit. I remember when I had such high hopes for him when he was put on Raw.... MVP vs. Triple H for the world title. Would have been a great feud.

I wonder why he would ask for his release. WWE made him look like crap for the last couple years and it looked like they were actually going to do something with him now.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i still dont get why he couldnt of have had atleast a 3-4 month world title reign on smackdown. Atleast back when he had a great buildup and credibilty in the ring and especially on the mic. Yet someone like swagger who i like gets jobbed out weeks before winning MITB then becoming champ the next week. I just dont get it..


----------



## KanesBackinAction (Aug 5, 2010)

Its a shame he got released but lets face it, MVP aint no KANE.

MVP was good back in 06 with his heel gimmick but when compared to someone like Kane, Kane is light years ahead of him


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's a wast but I'm glad he made the choice that he did because he career was going no where.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

kiss the stick said:


> i still dont get why he couldnt of have had atleast a 3-4 month world title reign on smackdown. Atleast back when he had a great buildup and credibilty in the ring and especially on the mic. Yet someone like swagger who i like gets jobbed out weeks before winning MITB then becoming champ the next week. I just dont get it..


Maybe cuz he wanted to go out in a good note before he started jobbing like Matt Hardy. Just to stick it to WWE. 

Felt he had massive amount of potential. He turned face then they did fuck all with him passing up one opportunity after another.

WWE again doesn't understand that they lack a lot of good fan favorites at the moment.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

You know, WWE is going to find themselves running out of veterans soon if they keep letting guys go like this. Who the hell exactly is going to put over and elevate all the young talent theyre bringing in if it's nothing but young talent left on the roster?

Guys like Taker, Edge, Mysterio, Jericho, HHH all have very limited time left as wrestlers.. veteran midcarders like Matt Hardy, MVP and Christian are leaving rightfully due to frustration, pretty soon Orton and Cena are going to be the oldest wrestlers on the WWE roster  and we all know they rarely put anyone over. WWE is digging their own grave here.. every talented veteran that they release is another nail in the coffin.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Goodbye and good luck MVP


----------



## KanesBackinAction (Aug 5, 2010)

> Guys like Taker, Edge, Mysterio, Jericho, HHH all have very limited time left as wrestlers..


UH WHY DIDNT YOU MENTION KANE?

KANE IS THE CURRENT WWE WORLD CHAMPION!

As much you hate to admit it, Kane is YOUR world champ


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

KanesBackinAction said:


> UH WHY DIDNT YOU MENTION KANE?
> 
> KANE IS THE CURRENT WWE WORLD CHAMPION!
> 
> As much you hate to admit it, Kane is YOUR world champ


haha this guy is relentless


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Next TNA PPV:



Dixie Carter said:


> I have a REALLY big surprise for this one, you have to order the PPV to see it though...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KanesBackinAction said:


> UH WHY DIDNT YOU MENTION KANE?
> 
> KANE IS THE CURRENT WWE WORLD CHAMPION!
> 
> As much you hate to admit it, Kane is YOUR world champ


BECAUSE KANE IS IMMORTAL, HE IS THE FUTURE OF THE BUSINESS. HE WILL NEVER RETIRE.



> Wasted? Explain.
> 
> Here goes the used correctly speech again.


Why? I don't owe you an explanation. It's obvious what I meant.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

The JPH said:


> Fuck the WWE, that's all I can really think to say. MVP possesses ungodly talent and for him to not get the chance to fulfil his potential is appalling. He was over as hell recently, so again, this makes no sense at all. I hope so much that TNA sign him, because like with Anderson, they will utilise all of that potential. He'll be a huge asset if they can get him.


Someone obviously didn't read the thread.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

KanesBackinAction said:


> Its a shame he got released but lets face it, MVP aint no KANE.
> 
> MVP was good back in 06 with his heel gimmick but when compared to someone like Kane, Kane is light years ahead of him


You are such a troll seriously.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

Tarfu said:


> I wonder if by going international he means heading to Japan. Someone tweeted him "hope to see you in NJPW shortly", and he replied with "Perhaps...". He's a fan of puroresu so it wouldn't surprise me.


He's not allowed in japan though, criminal record.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Pyro™;9102082 said:


> BECAUSE KANE IS IMMORTAL, HE IS THE FUTURE OF THE BUSINESS. HE WILL NEVER RETIRE.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? I don't owe you an explanation. It's obvious what I meant.


You just bitch and moan about your faves not getting pushed to titles. Only one it's happened for is Miz, and it's a joke MITB reign.

Hey, Kane fan, KANE SUCKS. Only reason he's champion is because Taker got injured. December 19th he won't be champion anymore. I anticipate your meltdown fondly

Edit - It depends on the country. MVP is allowed in Canada, and was allowed into Australia, and we're pretty strict on letting people in with records.


----------



## KanesBackinAction (Aug 5, 2010)

> ey, Kane fan, KANE SUCKS. Only reason he's champion is because Taker got injured. December 19th he won't be champion anymore. I anticipate your meltdown fondly


Hey unless you can see into the future or know someone personally from WWE then dont affirm that on Dec 19th he wont be champion.

You're the same type of person whos been saying Kane would lose the title since HELL IN A CELL! Since Hell in a Cell and beyond every PPV almost 80% of people assumed Kane would lose going into each ppv and what happened? KANE ALWAYS RETAINED!

Like I said it before I will say it again, WHEN KANE GOES INTO A PPV TITLE MATCH ITS ALWAYS GOING TO END THE SAME WAY, with KANE RETAINING!

Do you understand what WWE booking is doing? WWE booking is messing with you IWC community by making Kane retain.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

KanesBackinAction said:


> *Hey unless you can see into the future or know someone personally from WWE then dont affirm that on Dec 19th he wont be champion.*
> 
> You're the same type of person whos been saying Kane would lose the title since HELL IN A CELL! Since Hell in a Cell and beyond every PPV almost 80% of people assumed Kane would lose going into each ppv and what happened? KANE ALWAYS RETAINED!
> 
> ...


You see what you did there?


----------



## Mr Talley (Jan 11, 2010)

Never really got into MVP. Wish him luck though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

21 pages ya I would say MVP ROCKS.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> You know, WWE is going to find themselves running out of veterans soon if they keep letting guys go like this. Who the hell exactly is going to put over and elevate all the young talent theyre bringing in if it's nothing but young talent left on the roster?
> 
> Guys like Taker, Edge, Mysterio, Jericho, HHH all have very limited time left as wrestlers.. veteran midcarders like Matt Hardy, MVP and Christian are leaving rightfully due to frustration, pretty soon Orton and Cena are going to be the oldest wrestlers on the WWE roster  and we all know they rarely put anyone over. WWE is digging their own grave here.. every talented veteran that they release is another nail in the coffin.


The thing is, Matt Hardy and MVP were being used to put their young guns over, which eventually wore them down psychologically and in each case was an instrumental part in compelling them to ask for a release from the company. Now they're gone, which means WWE now lacks two more midcard vets to put the new kids on the block over, as you say, but it's almost humorously a cyclical problem.

You're right, though, in a few years Cena, Sheamus, Del Rio, Orton and those guys will be the oldest on the active roster. WWE's all about youth now. They took two undercard tag teams in Gatecrashers and Dudebusters and released the old guy (a few yeasr over 30 in each case, if I remember correctly) and kept the young guy (23-25). But we're already seeing how they'll move forward, as with the Sheamus/Morrison comparison: build one young guy up and then use him to put the other over, and so on. 

WWE may lack for veterans fairly soon, but it's not exactly going six feet under because of it, either.


----------



## Carbon Footprint (Nov 30, 2010)

wow, he was on a roll in the last few weeks. that's a shock.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh hell to the no!


----------



## thegreatone15 (Feb 20, 2003)

Damn that sucks. This has got to be one of the most shocking releases WWE has done in awhile IMO. MVP seemed like he was just starting to turn the corner as it seem like they were starting to give him a push. I never thought he would get realize anytime at this point as he just debut a new theme song about a month ago.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Kinda weird how just when it seemed like he was getting a renewed push, and massive pops, he dips right out.

Musta just felt like it was time for a break. Hope to see him back soon though, he's a really great worker.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is a terrible move.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

It was expected. They were doing nothing with him. He got the Benjamin brush off. Guys like them are a dime a dozen. They really have nothing that sets them apart. It’s WWE’s prerogative to push whom they want from a bunch of guys that aren’t all that dissimilar.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

smackdown has such a thin roster right now. with hardy and mvp asking and getting released plus undertaker and christian injured and 6 wrestlers fired recently wwe has gotta to do something with the roster. either bring some guys up from developmental or bring over some guys from raw because it is incredibly thin and as a result stale due to the same matches being repeated over and over again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

There's only one solution: Percy Watson debuts on Smackdown next week.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

DesolationRow said:


> There's only one solution: Percy Watson debuts on Smackdown next week.


Would be awesome. Dude is too good to not be on the active roster.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*



Rice9999 said:


> Two Smackdown superstars requested their release this year. There's something wrong there. Whoever's writing SD should be fired from the WWE.


Matt Hardy doesn't really count because he's been complaining for years.


----------



## chada75 (Aug 12, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> World Wrestling Entertainment has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar MVP as of December 2, 2010. WWE wishes MVP the best in all future endeavors.
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/inside/news/mvpreleased


WTF'n Hell?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

chada75 said:


> WTF'n Hell?


THIS.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Honestly this is actually good news for TNA. MVP is one of those few cases where the WWE drops the ball on a guy that has insane talent and could be a big draw. His years are numbered, but wrestling a limited schedule in TNA would probably be a pretty good thing for him. Plus he'll finally be allowed to cut some unscripted promos and we know that the guy is great on the stick. This is the perfect example of a "WWE Reject" that TNA could actually use. Unlike that piece of shit Orlando Jordan.
> 
> If he shows up in TNA, I'll start watching it again. As of now I've completely lost interest in the product.
> 
> ...


Pro wrestling isn't like football or basketball...37 is pretty young. Eddie Guerrero just turned 38 before he died and he was the absolute best in the wrestling industry at the time of his death. Of course MVP will never be that good but he can aspire to be.


----------



## Shawno (Jan 6, 2008)

Lame, MVP was a quality wrestler.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I am a bit shocked, but hope MVP will do well with whatever he does in the future.

The only real babyfaces left right now on SD that actaully matter are Edge, Rey, Show and Kofi. This is a bit thin.


----------



## A Random Person (Aug 17, 2009)

:hb:hb:hb


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Not surprised to hear that MVP is gone but it is a little shocking that they cut him loose just like that, especially when you consider that Hardy tried for seemingly months before finally getting the ax. I'd be surprised if he got another run with the WWE since he's getting older now but I'm sure he can/will do good things in Japan.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> There's only one solution: Percy Watson debuts on Smackdown next week.


Alex Riley is still beating the crap out of him.

I'm actually kind of surprised Percy never made it up. While he irritates me, the announcers really pushed hard that he was 'entertaining', and he seemed to get quite over. I thought that he, along with Riley, Hennig (I have no idea how to spell McGiliblahblah) and possibly Kaval were the certainties to make it to the main roster with how hard they were pushed. Harris got on, which I'm happy to see, but I feel they kind of missed the boat on Percy.

On the probable signing with TNA - TNA would be crazy to not hype up MVP's signing in the same way WWE did when he first debuted. Have him acting like he's too big and should have a huge contract. Much better than the 'surprise' face debut that I could see them going with.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, what's that? Another great talent released while you have guys like Sheamus and Drew who basically handed everything and don't deserve anything.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

IM CUMMIN'


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

No more Ballin', i'm happy...


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd actually like to see a MVP (or whatever he would go by) vs Anderson feud in TNA. I remember the segments they had during MVP's losing streak was pretty entertaining


----------



## Carnius (Oct 12, 2010)

Lastier said:


> I am a bit shocked, but hope MVP will do well with whatever he does in the future.
> 
> The only real babyfaces left right now on SD that actaully matter are Edge, Rey, Show and Kofi. This is a bit thin.


And Cody Rhodes.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

Im Surprised about MVP Been Released Even If He asked to Be Let Go As I Thought He Was A Good Wrestler and could have been world champion one day


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

^^^ Why all the random capital letters? It's so annoying to read.

So he asked for release? I wonder if he will go back or go to TNA?


----------



## Nercay (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*

Please don't come to TNA!

I'd say it sucks for him, but he asked for his release i guess. Never liked him even in his heel run, so i won't miss him.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:no: And after he got that new theme. :no:


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

I wouldn't mind seeing him in TNA, high up on the roster though.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, coz all TNA really is consists of WWE rejects turned world champions XD (jkz). They rely a little heavily on them and give them main-event status to early (some deserve it, others don't). 

I agree with bjnelson19705 also, his new theme absolutely sucked!


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

He could be the TNA champ of the future.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> :no: And after he got that new theme. :no:


Maybe the WWE wanted rights to that.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

jasonviyavong said:


> Watch him jump ship to TNA and do exactly what Pope did


What's that? rip off the Macho Man?


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

What a screw up from WWE. He has clearly asked for a release because they have done nothing with him whatsoever since his US Championship run. Big mistake.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Big Dog said:


> What's that? rip off the Macho Man?


How is he a rip-off of the macho man??


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

He was so over as a heel on Smackdown back in the days. WWE screwed it up by turning him face.

I wonder what would've happend if MVP and also someone like Mr. Kennedy would have really gotten the opportunity to be a Main-Event-Player. I have the strong feeling it would have turned out to be more rewarding and entertaining than it was with CM Punk or Jack Swagger.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

MasterChan said:


> He was so over as a heel on Smackdown back in the days. WWE screwed it up by turning him face.
> 
> I wonder what would've happend if MVP and also someone like Mr. Kennedy would have really gotten the opportunity to be a Main-Event-Player. I have the strong feeling it would have turned out to be more rewarding and entertaining than it was with CM Punk or Jack Swagger.


Punk was a decent world champion, he just didn't get to do much outside of his hardy feud. Swagger on the other hand was abysmal, Kennedy & MVP wouldve made great maineventers


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

It's apples and oranges with Punk/Swagger/Sheamus, et. al. vs. Kennedy and MVP for a few reasons. Firstly, the window for MVP in particular was fairly small. He had to be elevated to the main event circle in 2008, or he woudln't get anywhere with his age. That's it. Punk was like 29/30 when he first won a world championship, Swagger was like 27/28, Sheamus 31. Sounds backwards? Maybe to the average wrestling fan but WWE wants to build dynasties out of its current late 20s/early 30s stars, so by the time they hit their late 30s the big guys are all big multi-time champions. They felt like they could roll the dice with Swagger, for instance, since the plan has always been to give him several world title reigns. In the long run, they figure, who cares if the first one sucked? Same goes for Punk, etceteras. With MVP, who was like 34/35 in 2008, they were more hesitant because why squander one or two championship reigns on a guy they didn't see as significant a future in? (This is from their perspective.) Kennedy's a special case (in a bad way) because, even if you're a diehard Kennedy mark, the guy seemed to be absolutely cursed. Injuries, big mouth syndrome, freaking top talent wrestlers out, a scandal here or there, I mean, in the end he was lucky the plug hadn't been pulled long before Memorial Day 2009. If he wasn't so ridiculously cursed he would have been a multi-time champion by now; in 2007/2008, which was supposed to be his time period of elevation, he would've been, like, 31/32? Not bad. But he and fate screwed it all up.

In the end, I'm not exactly tearing up over any of this, since Punk, Swagger and Sheamus are all much better in-ring talents than MVP and especially Kennedy, at the very least.


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

wow, that caught me by suprise.

Doesn't mean I give a fuck but it did


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: WWE Release MVP.*



MzMakavelli said:


> MVP says that he asked for and was given the release, that he didn't get fired, on Twitter
> 
> From his Twitter


International? Is he heading over to Japan? Hopefully he starts doing some work for AWR too. They're really taking off.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fuck you, WWE!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> It's apples and oranges with Punk/Swagger/Sheamus, et. al. vs. Kennedy and MVP for a few reasons. Firstly, the window for MVP in particular was fairly small. He had to be elevated to the main event circle in 2008, or he woudln't get anywhere with his age.


I always thought that age was kind of a non-factor up until last year. If I recall correctly they were pushing Kozlov really hard back in that same timeframe and he was already 36 by then, not to mention guys like Bret Hart and Batista won their World titles at around the same age. 

The whole 'youth movement' thing really came up after WM25 and several key ECW superstars were drafted en masse and the ECW roster got a complete overhaul with an influx of FCW talent.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

What a shame...Wish him well.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

WTF? You mean to tell me when MVP asked for his release, WWE didn't fight to keep him? 

Fucking waste I tell ya.

I hope he does well overseas and I would like to see him in TNA if possible.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

He's definitely going to TNA, WWE will regret this for sure.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Pyro™;9101703 said:


> Your reaction is probably light compared to mine. I'm STILL pissed off as all hell that he never won the world title.
> 
> It's a shame he didn't debut the way he did in 2010, he'd have won the title as fast as Sheamus.


The worst part is he was actually _going_ to win it before his injury. He could have easily held on to the briefcase during injury, but they insisted handing it to someone else, which was Edge. He was completely screwed over. You should check out the 3 hour shoot interview he did with RF Video. Really interesting watch. 

http://www.rfvideo.com/shootwithkenanderson.aspx


----------



## Sgt Lampshade (Mar 17, 2010)

No way. That sucks, I really thought MVP would have been a World Champion by now.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

He'll totally be in TNA. "Here, in the iMPACT! Zone! NVP!" :side:


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

All my brothers never make it or even get a slither of a shot and are resorted into stupid urban hip hop rolls

it really is lame that MVP is gone but they killed the chance of getting him over


I hope kaval enjoys laying on his back even more now


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

Great move WWE..releasing a guy who has more potential then half of the roster. great job!!


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Hamada said:


> He'll totally be in TNA. "Here, in the iMPACT! Zone! NVP!" :side:


He's here! It's VIP! Vontel Intavious Porter is here in the impact zone! What a shocker Taz! The wrestling world has changed forever!

Hopefully they repackage him without a gimmick in TNA. The guy could be a decent performer if he didn't have to play a lame character.


----------



## MasterChan (Apr 17, 2008)

-trav- said:


> He's here! It's VIP! Vontel Intavious Porter is here in the impact zone! What a shocker Taz! The wrestling world has changed forever!
> 
> ..


That's how it probably will be.. and thats the reason i wont watch crappy TNA.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

he could just revert back to the antonio banks name, that'd give him some sort of cool "bank on it" catchphrase


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Is this for real? Damn, WWE has gone horrible this year.


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

The fact that he asked for his release lets me know that even though he was getting hella over they still had no plans to push him...I see more people following him...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh my god whats Vontavious Ingenious Porterson doing in the IMPACT ZONE.

We could totally have THEM vs THEY at Bound For Glory 2011. Matt Hardy and VIP will actually be in cahoots. No one and I mean NO ONE will ever see that coming.


----------



## JypeK (Jan 17, 2007)

What the fuck? This one of the most idiotic thing in a while. What a shame that he got wasted. He should've won the WWE/World heavyweight championship many times by now.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

My feelings resemble most of the people who have posted. What a waste. At least he had the decency to ask for his release knowing the WWE had no plans to push him as a main eventer. Christian needs to open his eyes and do the same because the WWE ain't ever gonna make him a main eventer.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

What the hell? Boo. 

Another casualty of the "lost generation" of WWE superstars. Hopefully he does the same as two of the other products of that sad era, Mr. Kennedy and Elijah Burke, and go to TNA. This is one "WWE reject" that a lot of people actually want to see.

Better him than Matt. :side:



It's True said:


> he could just revert back to the antonio banks name, that'd give him some sort of cool "bank on it" catchphrase


I like, nice.


----------



## EmVeePee (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow! When I read this, I was kinda shocked but I'm also actually happy/relieved. I thought MVP was doing good with a new theme and the title shot he received a few weeks back. With Christian gone and the horrible Kane/Edge feud, the hope with a future MVP heel turn was the only reason I was tuning in. Guess I can finally let it all go now.

I still think his potential was HUGELY wasted, but I don't know how long I could go watching this watered down face version of the once great heel we all knew.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

There were multiple points where they could have made MVP a main eventer but chose not to. Hell when he moved to Raw and interrupted Orton and was getting great reactions was just the most recent. I hope he goes over seas and improves then returns to WWE. I don't want him in TNA because they can ruin anyone.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> When guys like Swagger and Seamus run in and get pushed to the main event right away, I can see how infuriating it can be to be MVP, have a ton of talent, be over, and yet not ever do anything.


See, this is the key, and this is what I was going to say. It's the same thing that led to Christian leaving back in 2005; when you're a veteran who's been in the midcard for years and loyally served (and frequently jobbed) for WWE, and you see these young guys come in out of the woodwork and get handed a quick world championship reign, it begins to feel as though your time will never come. I know we pick on him, but it's true: Jack Swagger getting the title had to drive people like MVP, Matt Hardy, and Christian absolutely berserk. All three, midcard faces on Smackdown who have asked for release at one time or another. I don't think it's a coincidence.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

cindel25 said:


> WTF? You mean to tell me when MVP asked for his release, WWE didn't fight to keep him?
> 
> Fucking waste I tell ya.
> 
> I hope he does well overseas and I would like to see him in TNA if possible.


They can only do so much to keep someone. Besides, they're probably so arrogant that they believe that they can replace anyone in the midcard (even though MVP was main event material).


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Andy362 said:


> Smackdowns roster gets ever smaller...


Tell me about it. Kane now reigns supreme over a massive roster of...18 people, and that includes injured people like Undertaker and Christian and people that are never on TV like Chavo Guerrero, Curt Hawkins, JTG, and Trent Barretta, as well as useless pieces of shit like Tyler Reks. Yeeesh...I won't say the brand split is ending, because I know that's not the case, but damn.....



Tarfu said:


> The worst part is he was actually _going_ to win it before his injury. He could have easily held on to the briefcase during injury, but they insisted handing it to someone else, which was Edge. He was completely screwed over.


I've never understood why they didn't just keep the briefcase with Kennedy while he was on the injured list. It's not as if he'd suffered such a devastating injury that he'd never be able to return.



Maximum007 said:


> My feelings resemble most of the people who have posted. What a waste. At least he had the decency to ask for his release knowing the WWE had no plans to push him as a main eventer. Christian needs to open his eyes and do the same because the WWE ain't ever gonna make him a main eventer.


Eh, Christian already went down that road in 2005, went to TNA, got his world championships and glory, then realized the money and notoriety that WWE brings can't be duplicated elsewhere, even with world titles. I don't see him quitting again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I always thought that age was kind of a non-factor up until last year. If I recall correctly they were pushing Kozlov really hard back in that same timeframe and he was already 36 by then, not to mention guys like Bret Hart and Batista won their World titles at around the same age.
> 
> The whole 'youth movement' thing really came up after WM25 and several key ECW superstars were drafted en masse and the ECW roster got a complete overhaul with an influx of FCW talent.


Age has been a factor to consider, but if somebody just cannot be denied like Bret Hart (who was 35 when he first won a world championship) and Batista (36) or or if they just needed to go with somebody a bit older (Yokozuna, JBL) due to circumstance, they have before. Luger was I think 36 when he was pushed to the cusp of being a full-time main-eventer. Obviously there are plentiful outlier examples such as Ric Flair in WWF/E who was already over 40 when he won gold in Vince's company. A guy who's pushing 44 is currently World Heavyweight Champion on Smackdown.

The age thing was just another strike against MVP. WWE had tried to get some kind of inchoate youth movement off the ground following the rises of Cena, Batista and Edge with Masters, Carlito, Benjamin, Lashley, Kennedy, et. al. but it fell apart. Some of it was because it was a little half-assed, some of it was based on the performances of those involved, some of it never caught fire because Cena/Batista/Edge still all felt "new" and were varying degrees of being massive stars.

But when I speak of the brief window to push MVP up, it's not only because of age but because of his natural momentum from 2007 going into 2008. He had tons of it and WWE saw to it that it all went to waste, so to speak. There were still occasions where they could have taken him to the next step if they really, really wanted to but by then Vince was enamored with numerous other stars and young guys he and others in the company thought were the future. So the age is/was a concern, but obviously contingent on other elements.

Kozlov just received the token standard-issue Big Monster Guy push, as evident by the build to Wrestlemania XXV. They still relentlessly wanted him to be promoted as a huge threat, as when he defeated The Undertaker (!!!), but a few weeks later it was HBK vs. Taker in an instant classic while I honestly cannot even remember what Kozlov did at Wrestlemania XXV, if anything (I'm guessing pre-show battle royale or something? I don't know).



Dark Church said:


> There were multiple points where they could have made MVP a main eventer but chose not to. Hell when he moved to Raw and interrupted Orton and was getting great reactions was just the most recent. I hope he goes over seas and improves then returns to WWE. I don't want him in TNA because they can ruin anyone.


I agree with you that MVP still had one last serious shot and that was when he was drafted to Raw. Problem for him was Batista was back and was Orton's logical adversary. But still, the fans on that night when MVP put his nose into Orton's business the night after Backlash really seemed anxious to see him elevated with that program. Instead, they used it as fodder for Shane McMahon's Heroic Return against the evil Legacy. His knees were cut out from under him right then and there. A few weeks later he put on one heck of a TV match against US Title challenger Kofi Kingston in a great losing effort. Miz feud aside, it was steadily downhill for him ever since right around there. Even when it looked positive for him this past month in November, WWE quickly proved that that was a false hope, as he was embarrassed in front of his hometown crowd at Survivor Series. As has been speculated elsewhere, wouldn't be surprised that was the last straw.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> In the end, I'm not exactly tearing up over any of this, since Punk, Swagger and *Sheamus are all much better in-ring talents than MVP* and especially Kennedy, at the very least.


:lmao

Sheamus has worked with Triple H, Orton and Cena.

He hasn't had even _one_ great match yet in the WWE. And he's already worked with two men that would give a great match.

MVP's no disqualification match on Smackdown with Batista, his series with Matt Hardy and his series with Benoit is better than anything Sheamus has done in-ring in the WWE. And MVP has had great matches.

With Cena and Triple H, I have no doubt he would put on something memorable and great also.

MVP as an in-ring talent back at his peak was much better than Sheamus today. To say Sheamus is better than him in the ring is laughable.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> :lmao
> 
> Sheamus has worked with Triple H, Orton and Cena.
> 
> ...


MVP only had TV matches with Undertaker, Kane*, Orton and Triple H but they were always as bland as milquetoast. Sure, some of that is down to booking but his bouts with Batista aside, he never really convinced me (or apparently Vince, who reportedly disliked his ring work for years) that he belonged with main-eventers in the long run. Batista _did_ make the guy look like a star, though, and I've always given him credit for that. MVP's series with Matt Hardy was fine for what it was, and a great storyline feud. Thing with Benoit is, yes, the matches were good, but as others say about wrestlers they don't adore when they're paired up with a world-class worker, a lot of guys did and could have had very good matches with Benoit. There's nothing wrong with that, but unto itself it wasn't enough for me to see MVP as the next big thing as an in-ring talent goes. The Batista feud was that one spark where it looked like maybe he could do it but all of his other encounters with top-level talent left me wanting, at the very least. MVP did have a really fine match with Kofi Kingston in 2009, though, as I just said in the above post.

Again, this may not be a popular opinion around here, but I'll take the performances of Sheamus at Wrestlemania XXVI, Summerslam, Night of Champions, Hell in a Cell and a house show I attended a couple months back when he was up against guys like Triple H, Orton and others, as well as his TV matches with Daniel Bryan (yes, I know, the Benoit Effect but nevertheless) and the KOTR Final with Morrison this past week over most of MVP's catalogue, though I'd freely admit that at least one of his matches with Batista, Benoit and Kofi apiece are up there for being really good matches and the ones with Matt Hardy were at least always solid.

I know it's unfair to MVP because he was never given the opportunities Sheamus has in the main event on pay-per-views, but I stand by this statement. His TV matches with all of the main-eventers he faced barring Batista evaporated in the mind immediately afterwards, including both when he was heavily pushed against Taker and Kane and when he was being used primarily for enhancement with Orton and Triple H. Again, MVP was never give the opportunity against Cena in the main event of Raw, but the match Sheamus and Cena had on the June 21 episode by itself, told a better, more convincing story on both ends of it than MVP's matches with main event talent, sans Batista, although I know people marked for his getting "burned" in the Inferno Match against Kane. I do think MVP and Undertaker might have developed better chemistry if they had had a longer, more substantial feud, though as it stands none of their matches stand out to me, either.

*EDIT: Realized that of course MVP had that Armageddon Infero Match with Kane, meaning it was on PPV.


----------



## The Shooter (Nov 2, 2002)

*WHAT?!?!?!?*


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

You know...this makes the verbal beating ADR gave MVP much more poignant.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> AND YOUR NEW TNA WORLD CHAMPION!


Haha Ken Anderson too. I don't mind TNA having quite a few former WWE names if some of them are the stars they failed to get the most out of (MVP, Ken, RVD, The Hardys)....


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

If MVP did ask for his own release then he’s a damn fool. Correct me if I’m wrong but isn’t it better to be a midsize fish in a big pond than big fish in a puddle? I was out of the loop during his heel days but I found him to be mediocre at best both on the mic and in the ring over the past couple of years. I’m not popping champagne because of his departure but at least I won’t have to see that stupid elbow move again anytime soon.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

FUCK.

Well, he wanted to go, better let him.

MVP should have been multi-time world champ by now. The most over guy on SD not named Rey Mysterio or Edge. The WWE wasted a brilliant talent.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

My first instinct is to be pissed because I no longer get to see him. On the other hand , I reackon that I am happy that he is finally free of wwe's bullshit. As for WWE attempting to keep him, I'd assume that's what this so called push was about. However, you cant embarrass someone in their hometown and then turn them into glorified jobbers for the next few weeks and expect them to want to stay. Wow he enters the wwe crushed by Kane and leaves the wwe crushed by Kane but in between he had a nice little run. It's fucked up that he was forced to hold the belt for Matt Hardy's return from injury. Thats what killed his momentum


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Can't believe he got granted his release. The dude was awesome as a heel but the WWE killed what he had by giving him that losing streak and then turning him face. How stupid the WWE writers can get at times. Hope him the best in his future endeavors.


----------



## Khalid Hassan (Jan 3, 2006)

Bad timing. WWE needed an MVP while so many guys are in-active or injured right now.

TNA's roster is gunna look damn good... but its STILL not enough to get me to watch that crap lol.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

It's obvious he'll be back.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I just watched the latest Smackdown and damn, how ironic that MVP wrestling debut was involving Kane and now it has ended involving Kane.

What a balanced career MVP has, as a Heel he was on fire and as a Face he was just dropped on the face of the earth. His glory days still talked about more over his terrible face run anyway, MVP overall still had a good WWE career and many guys would love to be in the position MVP was back in 06-08. One of the best natural pushes ever and you know what make me more of a fan of him? The fact that wasn’t shoved down the WWE fans throats to accept him immediately which I can’t say the same for guys like Randy Orton and Sheamus. Montel is one of the few Heels that BARELY needed to gain cheap heat to blindly be over, Porter didn’t need to be thrown into a stable, tag team, have a manager or anything to get over. This man kept bragging about how great he is every night and still got mix reactions for it by mid 07. MVP is in the league with some other greats superstars that has *natural* charisma. 

Also why is some people are saying MVP momentum dropped after he lost the United States title to Hardy back in 08? You guys might had not pay attention to the rest of the year (before losing streak storyline). Now Ill admit for a good 3 or 4 weeks MVP was directionless for a bit but still manage to get air time and be booked into the 1st hour main events or actual main events (like a battle royal for WWE Championships or tag team matches w/Henry Vs Batista and Kane or something) and continue to look dominant respectfully. Then his feud with the hottest superstar in the company-Jeff Hardy over the summer and getting the pin-fall victory over him at Summerslam. MVP main event status should have been thrown to him after that night, he was officially ready (even though after his series with Batista earlier was finished-he looked like a legit main eventer then)

MVP then exposed Jeff Hardy as the screw up that he was/is, but I will give Jeff a little credit for making the feud actually work even though MVP was outperforming him every second. 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6gxm8_mvp-comments-on-defeating-jeff-hard_sport
^
That was MVP's ground breaking Interview after he defeated Hardy at SS that should of got him breaking into the ME scene.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Khalid Hassan said:


> Bad timing. WWE needed an MVP while so many guys are in-active or injured right now.
> 
> *TNA's roster is gunna look damn good... but its STILL not enough to get me to watch that crap lol.*


LOL this


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

Shocking tbh.

Just interesting how someone who could've easily been a multi-time champion gets released.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crazy. It will be weird not seeing him on WWE tv. Can't wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

So....MVP gets released but Chris Masters still has a job?


What a dumb move.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This is one of those cases that the dirtsheets were right.. like a month ago they were reporting that MVP was having a meeting with Vince for some reason and then that the word was he couldn't be world champion because of his felony conviction that might prevent him from touring overseas as champion. Probably around that same time he asked Vince for his release..


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem (Nov 20, 2010)

The King Of Bling said:


> I just watched the latest Smackdown and damn, how ironic that MVP wrestling debut was involving Kane and now it has ended involving Kane.


Dude that was such an astute observation! I was instantly reminded of MVP's first feud on his arrival and the inferno match which was not bad at all. 

Now here's the question: Was this is a coincidence or did MVP already put his papers down by the time SmackDown! was filmed this week? Interestingly Luke Gallows' last appearance before release also had a similar premise. 

Back to the point, I don't care for MVP as much as the rest of you clearly do.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Deshad C. said:


> So....MVP gets released but Chris Masters still has a job?
> 
> 
> What a dumb move.


Hmmm 1 asked for his release at the age of 37, and the other is done as he's told who's actually a decade younger. Masters has talent, a heck of a lot of it too, and he might not get a World title in his career but the night is still young for Masters. 

MVP has been pissed off, he asked to go, so they cut him loose. No big deal, one falls another shall rise, as they say.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

But the one that rises, will he have talent? That's the question. A bunch of kids may be in love with John Cena but I would never pay one dime of MY money to see him perform.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

so I got my MVP T-shirt in the mail today...think I should send it back??


----------



## RATED-Y2J (Nov 24, 2010)

They was not even using him properly, they couldn't even give him the intercontinental title!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Deshad C. said:


> So....MVP gets released but Chris Masters still has a job?
> 
> 
> What a dumb move.


Masters has been putting on quality matches since his return and is doing a great job as an enhancement talent.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

killacamt said:


> so I got my MVP T-shirt in the mail today...think I should send it back??


DO ITTTTTTTT

My new Nexus shirt still didn't come in damnit!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The new one? The one that kinda looks broken?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah 8*D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You have fine taste bro.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks bro. The second I saw the shirt, I got my ass on WWEShop.com and I really wanted to wear it out tonight, but those fuckheads are taking forever. And I paid for the faster shipment.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Vince is stupid


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Woah. I was shocked for a good 15 seconds there.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

I hope he wrestle for NWA Hollywood and avoid TNA and ROH.


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

MVP is probably just taking a break. I bet he'll return in 2011 or 2012.


----------



## Gambit Joe (Sep 20, 2010)

I hope he never comes back, because he was rubbish 

shelton benjamin > MVP


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Gambit Joe said:


> I hope he never comes back, because he was rubbish
> 
> shelton benjamin > MVP


In wrestling skills, I agree. In mic skills and presence, no way.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Gambit Joe said:


> I hope he never comes back, because he was rubbish
> 
> shelton benjamin > MVP


i see no comparison


----------



## CMPimp (Dec 16, 2008)

It dosen't shock me at all. I think he was good from 2006 - 2008 and look like he was going to a future main eventer & World champion. 

In begining when he started feuding with Kane which was a good start for him and he got him self in U.S title scene where Chris Benoit & Ric Flair made him look good and he was great heel with charisma and in 2008 he was good as well.

He started gaining back his momentum in 2009 by winning back the U.S title and i thought he was going future contender for the WWE when he got drafted to Raw but sadly he was depushed.


----------



## xShad0wBull3tZx (Jul 29, 2010)

Started to get into MVP. Saw some stuff from 06/07 and he seemed really good. Sham


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

First Matt Hardy, now MVP.. can we expect to see Christian quitting/asking for his release next? All three of those guys came close to but never got to main event despite having long tenures in WWE.. all three were witnessing younger guys getting pushed past them, you can only take that for so long before feeling some resentment.

It would be like working in a company for 10 years and getting the occasional small raise, but never getting a promotion.. then seeing someone new get hired in a similar position as you and then they get promoted to being your boss in a year. Yeah, that would make me want to quit too.


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Never saw ANYTHING in MVP. I guess it's because I came back to wrestling in mid-to-late 2007 and missed MVP's debut and the majority of his heel run. But even towards the end of his heel run before he went on the losing streak that made him turn face, he was nothing special, nothing too over.

I am just not surprised to see him released. If he ends up in TNA I will lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> DO ITTTTTTTT
> 
> My new Nexus shirt still didn't come in damnit!


if you order standard shipping with them, it takes forever and a day to get your stuff. I'll be ordering the new Nexus shirt myself on Friday


----------



## OneWhite (Jun 28, 2010)

MVP was okay. Nothing special though. big shock he is fired!


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

Gambit Joe said:


> I hope he never comes back, because he was rubbish
> 
> shelton benjamin > MVP


They don't have anything in common, so why the comparison?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

killacamt said:


> if you order standard shipping with them, it takes forever and a day to get your stuff. I'll be ordering the new Nexus shirt myself on Friday


I know, that's why I paid for the faster shipping. Those fuckheads ripped me of! :cuss:


----------



## FLAW (Sep 4, 2010)

Vin Ghostal said:


> They don't have anything in common, so why the comparison?


they are brothers


----------



## booned (Apr 9, 2008)

OneWhite said:


> MVP was okay. Nothing special though. big shock he is fired!


He wasnt fired.

He asked for his release so he could join NJPW.


----------



## burrellboy (Dec 12, 2009)

New Japan will be good for him, allow him to get some new direction.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

MVP and Pope to form the Ballin' Congrigation in TNA... :side:


----------



## SISYPHUS (Dec 8, 2010)

VINCE GUARALDI TO THE MAX!


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

He will be back.


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

Such a huge waste, I can't comment about his attitude or how he was backstage but I can judge on what I saw and it's clear as day the guy has talent. He had the potential as a heel and face despite what some people thought, it's just that he needed strong consistant booking. 

Lets hope he finds a great career somewhere else.


----------



## zombiemaster (Mar 5, 2010)

The reason they fired MVP is obvious:

They didn't want him to over shadow the 'chosen ones'

MVP is a better heel than Drew McIntyre will ever be.

He's even a better face than Kofi.

If you disagree take a look at this years Survivor Series


----------



## Mr. Every Night (Jan 3, 2010)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> *What do you guys think his TNA name will be? "VIP" maybe lol*.


lmfao! i wud NOT be shocked


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Damn....poor guy.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Shocked and saddened. Another wasted opportunity by the WWE.


----------



## Heisenberg (Aug 17, 2010)

Instead of MVP they should get rid of that tool R-Truth.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Y2 Jericho said:


> Instead of MVP they should get rid of that tool R-Truth.


no shit, I actually feel insulted knowing i breath the same air as that waste of space


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW this is some bullshit, I was looking forward to MVP mixing it up on SD

He just got a new entrance theme too.... 

WTF WWE


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully once Nexus ends, then Otunga will make a point to show that he is headed for bigger things on Smackdown, a place where his former "Pro" used to "Ball" at. I couldn't stand MVP's "face" role, but his heel role was solid.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Otunga's NXT Pro was R-Truth.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

About time they released him.Was doing nothing for last few years so not surprising.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

> "@wes326: @the305mvp why did you stop doing the drive by kick?" Because I was told to. Go figure huh ?


i had a feeling thats how it went down


----------



## The-619 (Feb 16, 2007)

Who gives a shit, the guy has been a total joke since his face turn.


----------

